# Jafza visa cost?



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi everyone
I've been working for a company in JAFZA for a month now and I want to terminate my contract during probation period. but apparently I have to pay for the visa (recruitment cost). Does anyone have a idea how much it would be?


----------

